# Broadheads!?!



## Fmjalltheway (Jul 28, 2018)

What yall shooting for broadheads? Ive used mechanicals but really like these nap thunderheads all the sudden.


----------



## GregoryB. (Jul 28, 2018)

Grim Reaper Hybrids and some Magnus Black Hornets


----------



## ddgarcia (Jul 28, 2018)

Swhacker mechanical. All I've ever used.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 28, 2018)

DRTs by Dirt Nap Gear.  Going on 5 years using them and have zero complaints or issues.  Fixed head that will not fail


----------



## fountain (Jul 28, 2018)

The thunderheads have been around 30+ years and have worked well.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Jul 28, 2018)

Slick Trick Magnum for me. 4 blade fixed. wicked sharp blades


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jul 29, 2018)

Slicktrick magnum for fixed blade. 
NAP Killzone for mechanical


----------



## stick_slinger (Jul 29, 2018)

Alot of good ones out there..I really like Ramcats, they fly like darts.


----------



## spencer12 (Jul 29, 2018)

Rage 2 blade for me.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 29, 2018)

Rage Hypodermics..


----------



## antharper (Jul 29, 2018)

China knockoffs rage hypodermics for me , no complaints so far


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 29, 2018)

Nothing tunes easier or flies better than thunderheads and slick tricks. I love an old muzzy, but they take some time to tune.


----------



## DSGB (Jul 30, 2018)

Slick Trick


----------



## marcel ledbetter (Jul 30, 2018)

Grim Reaper . Razortip 100gr


----------



## patcavscout (Jul 30, 2018)

Swhacker 125 grain


----------



## FSDeerhunter (Jul 30, 2018)

Rage 2 blade. But thinking hard about the wasp jak-knife


----------



## uturn (Jul 30, 2018)

NAP Killzone Mechanical..Shuttle T-Lock and Ramcat Fixed for Me!


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 31, 2018)

RamCats 100 gr. Richard


----------



## trkyhnt89 (Jul 31, 2018)

slick trick mag 100 grain and rage hypo.. for deer

never shot an elk with a rage but have killed with slick trick


----------



## red neck richie (Jul 31, 2018)

Muzzy trocars 100 grain.


----------



## Kaisrus6 (Aug 1, 2018)

DRT's and 2 blade Bear razor heads


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 1, 2018)

I got some hypo D6 to try, but limited to D6 so will get more to try.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 2, 2018)

Magnus stinger buzzcut


----------



## Johnny 71 (Aug 5, 2018)

Ramcat 125 original, and DRT 125, my son will shoot killzone 100


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 5, 2018)

Been shooting the ram cats this year into the target... Really have been impressed thus far


----------



## EastCape (Aug 5, 2018)

just ordered a few from SEVR. They are a new and improved version of the Ulmer edge which I really liked but they stoped production on them. These should be the cats ***.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Aug 6, 2018)

trkyhnt89 said:


> slick trick mag 100 grain and rage hypo.. for deer
> 
> never shot an elk with a rage but have killed with slick trick


How’d the slick truck perform on the larger animal? Wanting to do a trip in the next couple years


----------



## DoubleRR (Aug 6, 2018)

Slick Trick's work just fine on larger animals...been shooting them since Gary Cooper (the original inventor) started manufacturing and selling Slick Tricks...the buck in my Avatar here..a Little Creek buck was taken with a Slick Trick 100 grain Magnum...the Magnum also worked on another Little creek 260 pound 10 pointer.


----------



## Knez25 (Aug 6, 2018)

Toxics and rages


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 6, 2018)

Rage 2 blade. Haven’t had a deer or bear make it out of hearing distance without hearing a crash or death moan.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Aug 7, 2018)

DoubleRR said:


> Slick Trick's work just fine on larger animals...been shooting them since Gary Cooper (the original inventor) started manufacturing and selling Slick Tricks...the buck in my Avatar here..a Little Creek buck was taken with a Slick Trick 100 grain Magnum...the Magnum also worked on another Little creek 260 pound 10 pointer.


I have been shooting Slick Tricks for many years. thats the only broadhead in my quiver. My Illinois buck from last year was over 300lbs. I'm shootindg a 50 lb. Elite. 100 grain Magnum-- complete pass through. They are scary sharp and tough as nails.


----------



## trkyhnt89 (Aug 8, 2018)

hoythunter1861 said:


> How’d the slick truck perform on the larger animal? Wanting to do a trip in the next couple years



It's all situational and dependent on shot placement but we haven't had a problem with a slicktrick out west. We had a pass through on a bull at 48 yards behind the shoulders never touched a rib, arrow was stuck in ground behind him, he went 30 yards and stood there pouring blood on both sides.

 My buddy and I have only killed a handful of elk so I'm no expert but I kept the  thought in my head to not hit them in the shoulder, the lungs are so big you've got a big vital zone without dealing with that shoulder. These little 130 - 175 pound bucks I kill down here in Florida I don't hesitate to shoot trough the shoulders with a slicktrick. Where are you thinking about hunting? 

There's plenty of guys that kill them stone dead with rages as well.


----------



## AliBubba (Aug 10, 2018)

G5 Montec


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 12, 2018)

Trying the rage 2 blade this year. Haven't shot anything with my bow in 4 years now so I'm due.


----------



## riskyb (Aug 12, 2018)

montecs or slick tricks


----------



## Jim Boyd (Aug 13, 2018)

100 grain Rage

SC and Illinois. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## drhunter1 (Aug 13, 2018)

Has anyone seen the Thorn mechanicals. They look promising.


----------



## Moose Master (Aug 13, 2018)

Deer Fanatic said:


> Slick Trick Magnum for me. 4 blade fixed. wicked sharp blades


This^^^^


----------



## NothingSafe31 (Aug 15, 2018)

Bipolar. I first shot them to support the local guy, then kept shooting them because they fly great and haven't failed me yet.


----------



## Long Cut (Aug 15, 2018)

Slick trick Mags

Any cheap fixed blade will do, though. Don’t buy into the $50/pack heads that are disposable after one shot


----------



## doubleA (Aug 16, 2018)

I’ve been shooting RamCats for years, my favorite broadhead by far compared to other fixed and mechanicals I have shot in the past


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Aug 18, 2018)

trkyhnt89 said:


> It's all situational and dependent on shot placement but we haven't had a problem with a slicktrick out west. We had a pass through on a bull at 48 yards behind the shoulders never touched a rib, arrow was stuck in ground behind him, he went 30 yards and stood there pouring blood on both sides.
> 
> My buddy and I have only killed a handful of elk so I'm no expert but I kept the  thought in my head to not hit them in the shoulder, the lungs are so big you've got a big vital zone without dealing with that shoulder. These little 130 - 175 pound bucks I kill down here in Florida I don't hesitate to shoot trough the shoulders with a slicktrick. Where are you thinking about hunting?
> 
> There's plenty of guys that kill them stone dead with rages as well.



Been looking into Idaho. Mostly for the reasons of being able to buy tags over the counter as a non-resident and that most people don't seem to really think about Idaho as an elk destination. And I saw something about their populations being good there.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Aug 18, 2018)

WASP Drones.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Aug 30, 2018)

Fmjalltheway said:


> What yall shooting for broadheads? Ive used mechanicals but really like these nap thunderheads all the sudden.


Used the Meat Seekers for years, but have gone to the Ram Cats, they are AWESOME


----------



## Permitchaser (Aug 30, 2018)

Muzzy 115. Kills them dead right there


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 30, 2018)

Bipolars for 4 years. No problems......good blood, massive holes in and out.


----------



## DoubleRR (Aug 30, 2018)

Hmmmmmm....BiPolars will kill a tree too >>----->


----------



## GERRY A (Aug 31, 2018)

new set up . will try new trypan rage . will try these on hogs. let u know how they work . Matthews triax 70#


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 5, 2018)

Thunderheads have never disappointed.
Deer or hogs.


----------



## rattlesnake1 (Sep 5, 2018)

G5 havocs


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 5, 2018)

Thunderheads have never let me down.


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 5, 2018)

Muzzy Trocar HBX and Wasp JakHammers. Got a few slick tricks and Meat Seekers that are sharp and ready too.


----------



## Cwb19 (Sep 5, 2018)

I've had good results with the Rage 2 blades


----------



## Bjrink (Sep 6, 2018)

Don’t shoot Shwacker unless you like losing a giant bear!


----------



## rutnbuk (Sep 6, 2018)

Like Bows- lots of good ones to choose from.  I also use Slick Trick Mags on 50lb Elite.  But- we all know at the end of the day- proper arrow placement trumps our Bow Brand, our Bow Speed, and our choice of Broad head.


----------



## BGA (Sep 6, 2018)

I have had blood with Shwacker, QAD Exodus but this year I am going to swtich between the Exodus and the G5 Montec


----------



## hikingthehills (Sep 8, 2018)

Spitfire 100 grain, used these for the last 8 years.


----------



## MTR (Sep 8, 2018)

Been using NAP 100 grain Spitfires for years. Always performs for me


----------



## CaptGary1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Muzzy. Never fails.


----------

